
Ask HN: What stopwatch do you use? - oktomus
I use a stopwatch to monitor the time I spend on tasks.<p>Although, I didn&#x27;t found any web stopwatch tool that I&#x27;m satisfied with.<p>I think they all look terrible and are not suited for dev time monitoring.<p>The ones I have tested so far:
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stopwatch.onlineclock.net&#x2F;
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.timeanddate.com&#x2F;stopwatch&#x2F;<p>Do you know any stopwatch that satisfy these criterias ? 
- Web based
- Distraction free
- Taking notes
- Support multiple timers
- Simple look
- Doesn&#x27;t look like it was made in 2000
======
the_gipsy
Why not buy a physical one?

~~~
oktomus
Can you take notes on a physical one ? :D

